# Dock Light Fishing



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are into light action, docks lights are it. Unfortunately I am waiting on my boat to get fixed, so if you have a boat and would like to fish some lights, let me know. I can put us on the fish. Where I go, I have not been when I have not put in the boat 10-20 specks, with at LEAST one being over 20 inches, closer to 24-25 inchs, 4-5 lbs. Reds are also there, along with black snapper, nothing huge, but nice eating. 

Let me know if you would like to go, and we can go... your boat, my knowledge.... = success....lol

STEVE 850-516-0158


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

What area do you fish? I keep my boat in Perdido Key and will be down there July 16-24. Maybe we could hook up for some night fishing.


----------

